# Valve Cover gasket



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

I got a new valve cover gasket set from Advance Auto Parts and I was looking for the specs that I should tighten the bolts too?

Also I was reading and people suggest some kind of sealant, I don't have any sealant, should I buy it? I need the car tonight as I HAVE to go to work, and I am a delivery driver for Pizza Hut so I have to drive alot.

Where can I buy the sealant if I need it, and how much is it?
I am a newbie at fixing cars, my dad claims that he has put several valve cover gaskets on, but he didn't tell me that I need sealant, so I am doubting him right now, so can someone explain everything that I need to do.


Also since I am a delivery driver now, I would like to do alot of preventative maintainence to the altima. Tranny is in good shape, i put a fairly new one in not too long ago, it's the engine and the other parts that I am worried about now. If I can make the car last me until may I will be happy because I am getting a new car in may once I graduate. 
Iam wanting to take out a small loan to fix the car up so I won't have many more problems to worry about.
CV joints are something my dad says I need to worry about next. How much? 

:newbie: 

Thanks. 

BTW for anyone that remembers my last problem I posted with a rattling noise coming from the valve cover, people suggested it was a timing chain guide and related parts, but I think it was just a stuck lifter cuz after a few days it stopped making the noise while driving down the road, and I have put over 400 miles on it since.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Nevermind about installing a new gasket, I just went for it. It was fairly easy and I found some sealant and put some on. Seems to be ok, no leaks yet.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The sealant goes in the corner of the head where the gasket goes over the arch. The valve cover should be torqued to 69 to 95 in-lb.

Troy


----------

